# Bypassing fuzz part in corduroy fuzz



## MojoTrwall (May 3, 2020)

Hello folks,

Does somebody know how to add a bypass to the fuzz part of the corduroy ?

Since the Velvet fuzz is a plexidrive with an added fuzz circuitry it would give a killer 2 in 1 effect (cranked plexi/plexi with a stacked in fuzz).

Would it be possible without major gain/volume drop ?


----------



## Ratimus (May 3, 2020)

This shows how to do the Plexi-only thing as well as how to put the voice on a 3pdt. Even if you don't use a 3pdt, the labels show you how to wire the Fuzz (Not Fuzz) switch.


----------



## MojoTrwall (May 3, 2020)

From what I can understand it would take this wiring :

Fuzz input = pcb in

Plexi input = After r16 when reading plexidrive schematic 

Fuzz out = pcb out pad

Input pcb wired to the left middle switch leg ?


----------



## Ratimus (May 3, 2020)

If you look at the Corduroy Fuzz schematic, fuzz in would be the center of the SW1.1, and fuzz out would be the center of SW1.2. The idea being that instead of just choosing between one of two types of boost, you can bypass the boost entirely.


----------



## MojoTrwall (May 3, 2020)

Ratimus said:


> If you look at the Corduroy Fuzz schematic, fuzz in would be the center of the SW1.1, and fuzz out would be the center of SW1.2. The idea being that instead of just choosing between one of two types of boost, you can bypass the boost entirely.



I get it !

Thank you


----------



## MojoTrwall (May 19, 2020)

It might be a mistake from me but :

I used the 3pdt pcb in pad for the pedal input.

R15 pad for Plexidrive in.

Centre Switch 1.1 for fuzz in (We can see the trace from input pad to the Switch) and centre 1.2 for fuzz out.

The dpdt Switch don't do anything, but I got an hiss in Tight mode when I crank the gain up which was not present before the wiring.

Got it, I misunderstood the "input" switch is working like a charm now and is nailing exaclty what it must do plexi-like/fuzz in a plexi.


----------



## eh là bas ma (Apr 15, 2021)

I read your posts and proceeded with your instruction. It's a great modification. Many thanks !


----------



## eh là bas ma (Apr 27, 2021)

Everything works fine, but when the pedal is on "Plexi mod", if there is an other effect engaged before the Corduroy, there is a big weird noise that appears when the tight/fat switch is set upward. Maybe an impedence issue? Does anybody else have this trouble ?


----------



## MojoTrwall (Apr 27, 2021)

justin said:


> Everything works fine, but when the pedal is on "Plexi mod", if there is an other effect engaged before the Corduroy, there is a big weird noise that appears when the tight/fat switch is set upward. Maybe an impedence issue? Does anybody else have this trouble ?



I don't have noise other than the one induced by my smd j201, which introduce a bit of noise.

But I noticed a voicing differences between Switch position even with fuzz out.


----------



## eh là bas ma (Apr 27, 2021)

MojoTrwall said:


> I don't have noise other than the one induced by my smd j201, which introduce a bit of noise.
> 
> But I noticed a voicing differences between Switch position even with fuzz out.


Did you try with some other effect (an other drive for exemple) placed before the Corduroy and powered on ? I have a noise that kills all the guitar signal. It disappears, and there isn't any more noise if the voicing switch is set down, or if I turn off the other effect, or if I switch on the regular fuzz mod, or if the Corduroy is first in the signal chain.


----------

